# Kick back pawl on the rip fence



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have been thinking about putting a pawl on my rip fence as an anti kick back device. Anyone see any issues with this idea?


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting idea. I'm trying to picture how you might attach it. Would it be mounted high enough to clear thick material? Easily removable so you can attach auxiliary fences?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I am thinking about making something that will clamp on so it is easily removable and reversible. It could clamp on to a bracket on the top of the fence.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi
I searched on Google & it showed numerous systems to look at.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I personally think they get in the way. I focus on sending straight, freshly jointed lumber through the tablesaw to avoid kickbacks. If I were looking for a fence mounted system, I might try Board Buddies which is a set of rubber wheels that only turn one direction. It apparently holds stock down, and prevents kickback. 
I have 5 featherboars, but I don't use them as much as you would think. Ripping S3S stock to width for instance - a featherboard is useless. 
Good luck.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Bob. I find a splitter pretty adequate to avoid kick-backs. For every advantage an accessory has there is usually an offsetting disadvantage.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I like the idea of those one way rollers that attach to the fence. They pull the workpiece into the fence and keep it from kicking back at the same time.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I also think they get in the way. A well-aligned splitter is the best kick back prevention device IMHO.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Michael, Where do you find one way rollers?

Mike, et al, I am thinking it might add another margin if the splitter breaks off the zero clearance plate.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I have not used them but I think this is what Michael was referring to.
I am sure there are different brands and prices. The link was the first one I found with google.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

TopamaxSurvivor,
You can get them at Amazon, Woodcraft, Rockler.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Guess I was goggling the wrong term. Nothing like that popped up. Thanks.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, that's the ticket. The ones linked to by SASmith. I have seen them installed and demonstrated at a Woodcraft store and been wanting some every since. They make them with clockwise or counter-clockwise or just free turning for different machines and applications.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought the single rotation and clockwise rotation sets, easy to fit onto a track. The only issue is having to drill and tap your fence to accept the track.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

What about the off cut? The best anti-kickback device i have seen is something my dad made in a machine shop YEARS ago. It Sits over the table slightly behind the blade and as a set of urethane rollers that only spin one way. He made it to attach to the splitter of his specific saw so it won't attach to mine. It kind of looks like a power feeder.


----------

